# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Si të fshish me siguri një disk të ngurtë

## BHGod

Kur ne diskun e ngurte ruan nje dokument ose sekret te cilin nuk do ta ndash me te tjeret (p.sh. me policine, lol), atehere menyra me e mire per t'ia treguar kete atyre eshte formatimi me mundesine e sistemit tend Windows (komanda "format *:"). Ekzistojne programe qe te lejojne te rimarresh informacione te bollshme edhe nga nje fshirje e rregullt, ndaj para se ta shesesh nje kompjuter, ta falesh ose ta hedhesh, nese te intereson privatesia jote atehere perdor programin e duhur per te fshire te dhenat e tua.

Kur nje skede fshihet nga koshi riciklues i Windows-it ose ne nje sistem Linux a tjeter, ne fakt fshihet vetem hyrja e direktorise se skedes, por jo te dhenat e perdoruesit.

Keto dite, gjate kerkimit te nje metode per formatimin e kompjuterit para instalimit te sistemit te ri operativ, mesova per HDDErase.

HDDErase eshte nje aplikim per kompjuterat me arkitekture Intel (PC, jo MAC) i cili perdor diskun e ngurte dhe komandat e ndertuara ne te per te kryer fshirjen ose 'higjienizimin' e tij. Ky program eshte zhvilluar me mbeshtetjen e CMRR (Center for Magnetic Recording Research) ne bashkepunim me prodhuesit kryesore te disqeve te ngurta. Sipas institutit amerikan NIST (National Institute for Standards and Technology) niveli i fshirjes eshte i nje sigurie te larte.

Procedura e programit, e quajtur Fshirje e Sigurt, kalon nje shtrese me zero ne disk, pra gjithçka (jo absolute) zerohet dhe drajvi do te jete sikur sapo te kete dale nga fabrika. Te kompjuteri im, ku disku e ka hapesiren 100 GB, i gjithe procesi zgjati 50 min (programi shpalli se do te zgjaste 64 min). Aktualisht ky vepron vetem ne drajvet ATA, jo ne ato SCSI ose ne flash-disqe, kurse komanda ekziston ne disqet qe jane prodhuar pas vitit 2001 (qe kane nje kapacitet kryesisht me te madh se 15 GB). Ndryshe nga softuerët e tjere qe e kryejne fshirjen ose mbishkrimin ne blloqe, me Fshirjen e Sigurt fshirja kryhet drejt e ne kolonen e diskut. Ekziston edhe nje opsion tjeter, i quajtur Fshirje e Sigurt e Permiresuar, i cili (nese perkrahet nga drajvi) mund te fshije 100 GB ne pak milisekonda (sek).

_Si përdoret?_

HDDErase mund te shkarkohet këtu.

Kur e shkarkon mund te veresh se eshte i paketuar ne arkiv ZIP. Brenda tij gjendet skeda e aplikimit (HDDErase.exe, vetem 73 KB, sipas versionit 4.0) dhe nje imazh ISO, i cili mund te digjet ne CD, p.sh. me ImgBurn, ose te vendoshet ne flash-disk apo diskete per te nisur kompjuterin.

Perpara fshirjes, sigurohu qe ke ruajtur dokumentet dhe te dhenat e tua personale. Nese nuk e ben, mundesite qe t'i rimarresh ato do te jene shume, shume te vogla.

*** *KUJDES* *** Fshirja e nje disku mund te zgjase 60-180 min (varet nga hapesira dhe shpejtesia e tij). Nëse e nis procesin, mos e ndërprit, ose disku do të bllokohet (ne rastin me te mire duhet vetem te vendosesh fjalekalimin *idrive*; ne rastin me te keq, duhet ta heqesh diskun e ngurte nga njesia qendrore dhe ta lidhesh me nje kompjuter tjeter per ta zhbllokuar ate).

----------


## Dito

Te tregoj nje menyre akoma me efikase dhe teper te shpejte: Mesojeni se mbase ju duhet.....

Nxirreni HDD tuaj nga kompjuteri vendoseni ne nje vend te sheshte dhe verini persiper nje magnet gati sa hapesira e HDD-se suaj dhe lereni te pakten 3 min nga njera ane dhe anasjelltas dhe te shohim nese ka zog nene qe nxjerr ndonje informacion nga HDD juaj.

Menyre efikase e shpejte dhe super e sigurte, ata qe njohin elektroniken e dine shume mire cka ndodhur ne HDD.


*Dito.*

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Looool tamam e vetmja menyre per te zhdukur te dhenat ne hdd eshte vetem magnetizimi ose shkatrimi I hdd kompletpo nese do ta shesesh me mire eshte magnetizimi me magnet se mund ti besh magnetizim me nje fure me mikrovale zakonisht hdd edhe nese e shet pc duhet mbajtur. 

Ardi

----------


## benseven11

Vini ndonje figure ne tutoriale.Mos i ktheni tutorialet ne artikuj gazetash....vetem tekst.

----------


## BHGod

Metoda te mira keto siper,  :shkelje syri: . A mund te shpjegosh se çfare i ndodh fizikisht dhe realisht harddiskut nese i ve nje magnet siper?

E di qe duket e lodhshme, por ky program punon ne DOS, dhe une nuk di te bej foto te ekranit ne DOS pa instaluar nje makine virtuale (te cilen nuk dua per momentin). Nese dikush ka deshire te beje fotot, te m'i dergoje edhe mua qe t'i fus ketu (bashke me emrin e personit).

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Dito

> Metoda te mira keto siper, . A mund te shpjegosh se çfare i ndodh fizikisht dhe realisht harddiskut nese i ve nje magnet siper?



Cdo informacion ne harddisk eshte i renditur ne baze te nje rradhe (mund te jete edhe rradhe e c'rregullt dhe pikerisht nepermjet kesaj rradhe kokat kerkojne informacionin e duhur.
Cdo Harddisk ka nje sistem operativ ose edhe ne rastin me te keq qe mund te jete thjesht nje magazine e cila perseri ka nje renditje.
Ne momentin qe ti aplikon ne harddisk fusha manjetike te cfaredo lloji dhe per nje kohe relativisht te mire (ketu supozojme disa minuta) cdo renditje shkaterrohet dmth nuk fshihet asgje, te gjitha ne harddisk jane por eshte si te marresh 1 kg sheqer, 1 kg oriz, 1 kg miell, 1 kg niseshte etj  dhe ti hudhesh ne nje ene te vetme e ti japesh nje te perzier, me thuaj si do i ndash nje e nga nje deri ne thermien e fundit.
E vulgarizova pak por eshte nje shembull i kuptueshem.

Kete model e kam zbatuar vete dhe harddisku shkoi te hapej ne dhomat e erreta te nje laboratori te specializuar jashte vendit per nxjerrjen e te dhenave. Pergjigja e ardhur ishte* Dem i pa riparueshem.*


*Dito.*

----------


## BHGod

Faleminderit per informacionin! Nese magnetizimi i diskut i "trazon" vertet kaq keq te dhenat brenda tij (sa shembulli qe tregove me siper), atehere qenka e veshtire. Po me pas, a ishte disku yt i perdorshem (dmth. jo per t'u hedhur te plehrat)?

----------


## Dito

> Faleminderit per informacionin! Nese magnetizimi i diskut i "trazon" vertet kaq keq te dhenat brenda tij (sa shembulli qe tregove me siper), atehere qenka e veshtire. Po me pas, a ishte disku yt i perdorshem (dmth. jo per t'u hedhur te plehrat)?



Normalisht po, mund ta formatosh dhe te vazhdosh si me pare operimin e sistemit te instaluar.


*Dito*

----------

